# For those of us with breed identity crisis!



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I have noticed a few posts about members wondering what their Maltese Mix is mixed with (other than sugar! :wub 

Would posting a regular pic and a Bath Pic :blush: be helpful to show structure?

Coco says: Pwease don't embarrwas me, Mommy!
You know I hate da bath enough without you snapping pictuwes!
And we have alweady deciphered that I'm a teddy bear!

Just trying to help those trying to understand their babies.
I understand the curiousity and the desire to learn about potential breed health issues.

Any other ideas other than bath pics?
I suppose measurements would be helpful and weight.
And coat description.


----------



## holt24 (Mar 8, 2011)

I tried that, would love more input though.


----------

